# Help identifying this small tree



## whitetailfreak (Oct 2, 2017)

My first thought was decidious Holly. What say you?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2017)

It`s sparkleberry.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 2, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s sparkleberry.



You da man!
I was stuck on Huckleberry tree but the bark was stumping me.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 2, 2017)

Very helpful as usual Nic. Thanks.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Oct 2, 2017)

I think he nailed it. That was a hard one.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 3, 2017)

What Nic said. They usually grow on dry ridgetops.


----------



## rospaw (Oct 3, 2017)

Had to look that one up!

"Vaccinium arboreum (sparkleberry or farkleberry) is a species of Vaccinium"

"The flowers are white, bell-shaped, and 3–4 mm (0.12-0.16 inches) in diameter with a five-lobed corolla, produced in racemes up to 5 cm (2 inches) long. The fruit is a round dry berry about 6 mm (0.24 inches) in diameter, green at first, black when ripe, edible but bitter and tough"


----------



## blakefallin (Oct 4, 2017)

Are they edible for humans? and do deer or other wildlife feed on them?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2017)

They are edible, but don't taste as good as most blueberry species. And yes, wildlife feeds on them.


----------

